# My First Craft Show



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I bought two 12x12 pop up canopies, and built several lattice panel to display my wares. My booth was very popular! You should have seen their faces, when I told them I did all of this with a "plasma table." :mrgreen:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks reall good Joe . So how did you do ? I suppose you had business cards and hopefully get some future buyers after what they seen your capable of


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

No. I did not have business cards, as I am not "in business." I told people these were samples of the things I can do with my shop, and I could do work for them if they had something they wanted. I got a few leads for work, but mostly, it was a meet-n-greet for me in my community.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Good luck with your shows. Did that a few years back and enjoyed all of the people you get to meet and talk to.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's some fine work Joe...


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Great look your booth, and hardly the look of a first-timer! Very nice booth, and glad you felt successful. I've found it doesn't really matter what the sales are, it's how you *feel* after the event that's important. 

Welcome to the world of hobbyist-driven craft shows. I've been selling cutting boards & wooden serving pieces for 18 months now ... love doing community events, where I'm "live and local" just like you were.

You may enjoy going to my website and reading the posts I've done reviewing all of my shows this year. Search for "The Board Chronicles" and you'll find pictures & results of the 15 events I've done with my wife so far this year, as "Mrs M's Handmade." Mr M's Woodshop is a subsidiary of Mrs M, as I'm the slave labor that builds her booth for every event.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

After all of the lifting and setup, I am worn out! I am glad I built those lattice walls as light as I did. I can see that for future shows, I'm going to have to hire an assistant!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

The Hobbyist said:


> After all of the lifting and setup, I am worn out! I am glad I built those lattice walls as light as I did. I can see that for future shows, I'm going to have to hire an assistant!


Great job Joe. I have looked at Henry's website and it's impressive. Your setup is impressive also.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

My wife & I a have been doing craft shows (off and on) for some 15 years. Started when I was 55, my wife at 45. Thought we could make some money for retirement...I retired at 60 and now at 71 & 61 we do about 6 to 12 shows a year. Since we live in the South we do no summer shows because of the heat. Yes you do meet a lot of nice people...you do put in some long hours......and you do work hard...but you don't make much money. So why do we do it.....maybe because it is FUN. 

Good luck Henry & Joe. Henry nice site..Joe nice set-up.


----------

